# Makeup and new nose piercing



## KeepOnSingin (May 28, 2013)

I'm getting my nose pierced later today, and I know that makeup on/near a new piercing is a big no-no...thank goodness it's summer and I'm moving to California so I'll be getting lots of sun so I'll wear less makeup...but any tips?

I'm thinking I'll skip foundation for awhile and play up my other features like my eyes and lips...but sometimes I do just want to look flawless, ya know?

Any ideas of what to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Nightgem (May 28, 2013)

Honestly I had no issues with my nose pirecing and I pierced mine myself two months ago. When I first did it, I simply just made sure to be careful with it. The piercing hole is so smal you won't have an issue with applying your makeup. After the two first weeks I would place a tiny amount of vasiline to the piercing when I woke up and did my face washing. Good luck with yours and your move.Cali is great.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 28, 2013)

I got my nose pierced a few years ago and I wore makeup regardless. I didn't wear liquid or cream foundation for about a week, just did moisturizer and powder foundation. Since you're going to be cleaning the wound a lot anyway, even if you put makeup on, it would probably come off around the hole anyway.

All of this being said, the piercer who did mine didn't say anything about specifically NOT wearing makeup, but just to make sure that the site of the piercing stays clean and dry.


----------



## mauu (May 28, 2013)

I also wore makeup when and after I had my nose pierced. I simply avoided the skin surrounding the piercing (1 cm radius or so) and made sure to blend my foundation so that it wasn't obvious. Be careful not to get any moisturizer/toner/etc on it either.

Personally, I didn't use vaseline when washing my face - in fact, I wouldn't recommend putting anything other on your piercing than sea salt water. Better yet, you might want to get one of those sea salt sprays like H2Ocean's. I've found it really helpful when healing piercings.

Do post pics of your new piercing! I'd love to see it, I'm sure it looks great.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 28, 2013)

xxx


----------



## gliss (May 28, 2013)

Yeah when i got mine done no one sais anything about not wearing makeup! I would just avoid getting anything directly in the hole, and you'll be fine. That is as long as you follow the cleaning rules properly! Just take care of it and you'll be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casualbeauty (May 28, 2013)

The piercing looks nice! Good luck on your move to CA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## mauu (May 28, 2013)

That looks great! You picked out such a cute little stud, I love it! I hope the piercing heals well.


----------



## amoxirat (May 29, 2013)

The nose piercing suits you!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amoxirat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The nose piercing suits you!!


 Thanks!


----------



## Luv2LuvEm (Nov 19, 2013)

So? Did it hurt? It looks really cute. That's exactly what I've been wanting. A tiny rhinestone one. Also, what's the inside or "back" like? I don't know anything about nose piercings and I've been seeing all kinds of descriptions like "corkscrew" &amp; "L-shaped" about the insides and don't really know what these are. (I mean I can pretty much guess about the L-shape, but...you know ) Anyway, thanks! And again, it looks totally cute on you!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Luv2LuvEm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So? Did it hurt? It looks really cute. That's exactly what I've been wanting. A tiny rhinestone one. Also, what's the inside or "back" like? I don't know anything about nose piercings and I've been seeing all kinds of descriptions like "corkscrew" &amp; "L-shaped" about the insides and don't really know what these are. (I mean I can pretty much guess about the L-shape, but...you know ) Anyway, thanks! And again, it looks totally cute on you!




It really didn't hurt much at all. I did have a single tear roll down my face, but it wasn't from pain, it's just a natural reaction.

The inside of mine is a flat disc. 




The piece on the top left is what is inside my nose, and the gem "clicks" into it from the outside. It is a much better option than nose  screws and L-shaped ones because it can't be seen unless someone is looking up your nostril trying to see it, and it also can't fall out. It's very comfortable, and I can't imagine ever wearing anything else in  my nose.

And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Luv2LuvEm (Nov 21, 2013)

That's good to know! Thank you. I haven't seen that type before. I think that would be the best for me as well. Can you get it pierced with that kind of back or do you have to have it pierced with a special kind and then change it to the disk back later? Thanks for all your help. One response from you was more helpful than 2 hours of google! Lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 22, 2013)

You get it pierced with that *instead* of the traditional corkscrew or L-shaped jewelry. This jewelry is only made by 1 company, NeoMetal, and you have to find a place that either uses it or is willing to order it for you. Where I get pierced used to use the traditional nose jewelry, but the have switched exclusively to this NeoMetal labret style for initial piercings because of the benefits. Because the back is a flat disc, the jewelry is inserted from the inside out rather than the outside in. The gem that is displayed simply snaps in, much like a typical back does on a typical earring.

These videos show piercings with this type of jewelry:


----------



## HHummel (Nov 22, 2013)

> I also wore makeup when and after I had my nose pierced. I simply avoided the skin surrounding the piercing (1 cm radius or so) and made sure to blend my foundation so that it wasn't obvious. Be careful not to get any moisturizer/toner/etc on it either. Personally, I didn't use vaseline when washing my face - in fact, I wouldn't recommend putting anything other on your piercing than sea salt water. Better yet, you might want to get one of those sea salt sprays like H2Ocean's. I've found it really helpful when healing piercings. Do post pics of your new piercing! I'd love to see it, I'm sure it looks great.Â


 H2Ocean is the best! Whenever I had piercings issues I use this. This comes from a girl with cartilage, nose, eye brow, chin, and belly piercings. That stuff I seriously the HG of piercing care.


----------



## Boots (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luv2LuvEm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's good to know! Thank you. I haven't seen that type before. I think that would be the best for me as well. Can you get it pierced with that kind of back or do you have to have it pierced with a special kind and then change it to the disk back later? Thanks for all your help. One response from you was more helpful than 2 hours of google! Lol
I've had this style of stud now since I got mine done over two years ago, and it's simply amazing! I was pierced with it, it's a "starter" stud *and* a permanent one.I really can't imagine having any other kind of stud. So easy to clean as it's just a little disk inside and there's different lengths available (if you can find someone using Neo Metal) so it fits nicely in your nostril. Mine was too long at first, so I went back and got it switched so it fits almost snug against my nostril. Haven't had any need to pull it out either, been in there since the beginning!


----------



## alyssalouannmorse (Dec 19, 2022)

mauu said:


> I also wore makeup when and after I had my nose pierced. I simply avoided the skin surrounding the piercing (1 cm radius or so) and made sure to blend my foundation so that it wasn't obvious. Be careful not to get any moisturizer/toner/etc on it either.
> 
> Personally, I didn't use vaseline when washing my face - in fact, I wouldn't recommend putting anything other on your piercing than sea salt water. Better yet, you might want to get one of those sea salt sprays like H2Ocean's. I've found it really helpful when healing piercings.
> 
> Do post pics of your new piercing! I'd love to see it, I'm sure it looks great.


I am scared to put makeup on I just did mine last night but I've nevrr bad a problem when I had it done about 6 years ago when I wore makeup


----------



## Masque (Dec 20, 2022)

alyssalouannmorse said:


> I am scared to put makeup on I just did mine last night but I've nevrr bad a problem when I had it done about 6 years ago when I wore makeup


Welcome to MakeupTalk. Is the piercing really what scares you?


----------



## garciaevans (Dec 22, 2022)

Nice


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jan 3, 2023)

Masque said:


> Welcome to MakeupTalk. Is the piercing really what scares you?



Sounds like she is concerned about any infections arising from any foundation getting into the piercing. I could be wrong... But like everyone has posted already, just avoid the tiny hole with make-up.

In Film and TV, sometimes it's unavoidable to apply make-up over the piercing. We just make sure we thoroughly remove any residual make-ups from the piercing before they put their jewelry back in.


----------



## Masque (Jan 3, 2023)

makeupbyomar said:


> In Film and TV, sometimes it's unavoidable to apply make-up over the piercing. We just make sure we thoroughly remove any residual make-ups from the piercing before they put their jewelry back in.


Is there some kind of special stuff to be used in removing any residual makeup from the piercing?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jan 4, 2023)

Masque said:


> Is there some kind of special stuff to be used in removing any residual makeup from the piercing?



Nope. Just your usual make-up remover and toner. That's it.


----------



## DLashaeD (Monday at 6:38 PM)

KeepOnSingin said:


> I'm getting my nose pierced later today, and I know that makeup on/near a new piercing is a big no-no...thank goodness it's summer and I'm moving to California so I'll be getting lots of sun so I'll wear less makeup...but any tips?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll skip foundation for awhile and play up my other features like my eyes and lips...but sometimes I do just want to look flawless, ya know?
> 
> ...


I would do spot correction with same tone concealer or use a tinted moisturizer which can cover any impurities and isn't as full coverage as foundation.


----------

